# When do Rabbits stop growing in size?



## umber

Just a quick question...

When do Rabbits stop growing in size? Flake is 6 months and Im almost certain he looks bigger since I got him 2 weeks ago! He is actually quite huge when on all 4s he looks like a cat! He is a Lop Eared Rabbit!


----------



## Guest

WHEN THEY'RE ABOUT THIS BIG:    










Seriously though...i havent got a clue but im sure someone will be along who can answer your question....xxxx


----------



## umber

FREE SPIRIT said:


> WHEN THEY'RE ABOUT THIS BIG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...i havent got a clue but im sure someone will be along who can answer your question....xxxx


OMG I need that rabbit! I know I just adopted 2 but I need that one too! :lol:


----------



## Guest

umber said:


> OMG I need that rabbit! I know I just adopted 2 but I need that one too! :lol:


lol...glad you saw the funny side of it. 
It is a cutie though isn't it?  .....hey one more wont hurt...lol.


----------



## umber

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...glad you saw the funny side of it.
> It is a cutie though isn't it?  .....hey one more wont hurt...lol.


I would take it if thats the one lol


----------



## crofty

Depends on the bun but i would say about a year old


----------



## frags

crofty said:


> Depends on the bun but i would say about a year old


do you know what age frenchies stop? i was told about 18 months old but im unsure, lily isnt as big as her parents are and she is 1


----------



## ~TOPCAT~

im not sure i know my mini lop has grown sice we got him in November, Not much maybe just fatter lol


----------



## umber

YEs Flake has deff grown since I got him 2 weeks ago. The vet saw him today as Daisy had her Myxi booster and I took Flake too. She said yes its possible he would grow more as she said his feet are quite big!!


----------



## kellyrich

I was told they can grow up to about a year and a half but then someone else said hers was still growing at two and a half years!! And he was a giant (lol!!)


----------



## crofty

frags said:


> do you know what age frenchies stop? i was told about 18 months old but im unsure, lily isnt as big as her parents are and she is 1


Well Joey who's mixed grew until he was a year however saffy grew until she was about 18 months so i do think the biger buns take abit longer to reach mature size, most of their growing is done in the first year and then i think its more about them filling out (hopefully not getting fat lol)


----------

